# Erstellen von Makros



## LuvShining (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo, ich habe einige Arbeitsschritte im Photoshop die sich ständig wiederholen. Jetzt habe ich erfahren, dass ich mir eigene Makros dafür erstellen und speichern kann, damit ich den Workflow optimieren kann. Leider habe ich noch herausgefunden wie ich diese Makros erstellen und speichern kann. 
Hat hier jemand einen Hinweis für mich?
Vielen lieben Dank vorab.
Gruß
Nadine


----------



## janoc (22. Februar 2008)

Das nennt sich "Aktionen", Palette per F9 oder über das Menü Fenster.

Über den "Abrissblock" (Icons an der Unterseite vom Palettenfenster) eine neue Aktion erstellen (gegebenenfalls Tastenkürzel zuweisen), benötigte Arbeitsschritte durchführen & mit Stop-Button Aufnahme beenden. (Bei Badarf kann mit dem roten Rec-Button die Aufnahme wieder fortgesetzt werden).

Hoffe das hilft dir mal weiter!


----------



## Mark (22. Februar 2008)

Hi!

In Photoshop heißen diese Makros: Aktionen (Fenster/Aktionen). 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.

//edit: ...da war meine "Aktion" zu lahm


----------



## LuvShining (26. Februar 2008)

Vielen lieben Dank, dass hat super geklappt. Jetzt stehe ich aber schon vor dem nächsten Problem .... weiter


----------

